# introduction



## fitz (May 12, 2011)

Hi folks, thought I would stop in and introduce myself. Looks like a nice site with lots of good information. I'm a small time cow/calf guy from Southwest Va. Always looking for insight & better ways of doing things. Anyway, hello to all.

fitz


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

Hi Fitz,welcome to HayTalk


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

hello fitz,welcome to Hay talk.


----------

